# This is how the corporate thugs at eBay, including the CEO, handle criticism



## ChibiMofo (Jun 16, 2020)

"I genuinely believe these people are acting out of malice and ANYTHING we can do to solve it should be explored," Executive 2 wrote, according to federal investigators. "Whatever. It. Takes."  

Angered by items that appeared in a e-commerce newsletter, six now former employees of eBay sent the publishers, a couple living in Massachusetts, live cockroaches and spiders, pornography, a bloody pigface mask, a preserved pig fetus and a funeral wreath, and attempted to secretly install a tracking device on the couple's car, federal authorities allege in criminal charges unsealed on Monday. 

Full story.

Don't kid yourself. Corporate thugs all over the world engage in this sort of thing and worse every day. If an extremely successful company like eBay does it, then you cannot say that the really wealthy ones don't because they don't need to.


----------



## notimp (Jun 17, 2020)

This is a problem with internal company culture. 

This is also why you do at least preliminary psychological testing on management staff, hopefully. 

Most of what corporations do in terms of management, is irrational staff/team motivation, that very easily ends in "we vs. the other group" think ("motivation", "quarterly targets"  ), and that by default leads to irrational behavior.

If you are in management, your job is to stop this before cockroaches, but only slightly before cockroaches, I believe.. 

In some cases you dont even care about breaking law. (F.e. If the fine is less than your profit.)

Welcome to corporate sociology..  Could I interest you in our weekly newsletter, or our intranet?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2020)

We were discussing this on IRC yesterday.
I was envious. I want to make enemies like that. Free preserved pig foetus would look great on my shelf of cool stuff.


----------

